# something growing unknown



## cavamaroz28 (Aug 28, 2014)

Im assuming its some sort of algae but idk... its slowly taking over on plants, wood, and even my overflow in little blotches. Any idea what it is? And what would eat it if any?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi cavamaroz28,

Welcome to APC!

Black Beard Algae


----------



## cavamaroz28 (Aug 28, 2014)

Haha thank you, and thanks for ID'ing my algae. Time to research!!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Not much will eat it. Nothing very common in most cases.
Check you iron levels. Keep them low for now.
Clean the tank and filter
Need good flow all around the tank
keep NO3 level around 20ppm
keep CO2 level steady at 30ppm


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Read this thoroughly:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/87902-cause-solution-bba.html


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Bristlenose pleco, siamen algea eater


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

